# SAP Jobs in New Zealand



## santosh_nitw

Hello,

How'z current job market for SAP Professionals? and in which citiy , more SAP jobs are available? 

Regards, 
Santosh


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Due to the small size of NZ, SAP professionals and the need for them are limited significantly. We are a SAP and Hybris partner, and work closely with both through Australasia and have limited staff in NZ, when needed we fly in some hot seaters from Australia or India. Most work is primarily outsourced to the above.


----------



## santosh_nitw

Thanks much Liam for your kind response.
I have applied for New Zealand EOI with 145 points. I am also optimistic on my EOI acceptance. So, I wanted to make sure on SAP jobs. Are you into SAP field?
My assessment is also done for Business Analyst for Australia and I have 55 points , therefore seeking state sponsorship to make it 60. Which one will be better for me australia with state sponsorship or New Zealand?


----------



## Liam(at)Large

santosh_nitw said:


> Thanks much Liam for your kind response.
> I have applied for New Zealand EOI with 145 points. I am also optimistic on my EOI acceptance. So, I wanted to make sure on SAP jobs. Are you into SAP field?
> My assessment is also done for Business Analyst for Australia and I have 55 points , therefore seeking state sponsorship to make it 60. Which one will be better for me australia with state sponsorship or New Zealand?


The company I work for does SAP/Hybris implementations, our directors are on first name basis with many of the management team at both companies and often host them when they are in NZ. I don't work in that side of the business, I lead the MS side (and do some pre sales TBA stuff for Hybris, mainly focused on e-commerce). I am actually over in Sydney next month with Hybris and our development team. Like I said before, we only have high level PM/BA/architect staff and one developer in NZ, everything else is outsourced to Australia or India. I would suggest there are more BA opportunities in NZ, however, according to several HR firms, there are currently a lot more people looking for BA/TBA work in NZ than there are positions available, and NZ experience is highly valued.


----------

